# what is dohc and sohc



## Osirisdudeman (Oct 19, 2004)

dohc sohc 

please explane? like yrs and whitch one is more bomb!

i OverHead, but nothing more... WHAT DOES OH MEAN?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Osirisdudeman said:


> dohc sohc
> 
> please explane? like yrs and whitch one is more bomb!
> 
> i OverHead, but nothing more... WHAT DOES OH MEAN?


DOHC = dual over head cam

SOCH = single over head cam

OH = over head (iirc)

years vary between each car... hope that helps .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Osirisdudeman said:


> like yrs and whitch one is more bomb!



huh? Clarify please. I think you've got some research to do about engines 

oh, and Liu meant SOHC= single overhead camshaft 

OHV= overhead valve


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

you definitely need to research engines, and DOHC engines usually are better, but it really depends on the specifications of the rest of the engine


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sicksilver99 said:


> you definitely need to research engines, and DOHC engines usually are better, but it really depends on the specifications of the rest of the engine


good example? 

VG30E << SOHC (Found in most early to mid 90's pathfinders) 

VG33<< DOHC (found in most V6 Frontier pickups) 

Dont Xterras use the VG33's as well?


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah the last style did use the vg33's the new style use some 4 litre v6


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sicksilver99 said:


> yeah the last style did use the vg33's the new style use some 4 litre v6


 yeppo the VQ40?


----------

